# Has anyone used Cherry Snow Foam?



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

OK so i thought there was only one company that produced snowfoam... obviously I was wrong, there seems to be handfulls of places that sell it in various forms and different names.

But this really stood out, its from a company called UK VALET SUPPLIES. I have never seen foam as thick as this... it truly is like shaving foam, 
have any of you guys achieved foam like this? I certainly haven't. It is used with their own foam lance priced at around £70 I think!

Is it the lance that's producing such thick foam or the product in the bottle?






Not sure about dwell time as the video isn't very long... is thicker better? or could you get more dwell/cling time from a 'thinner' foam?

Would like to hear your advice and thoughts on this as I am new to foam lances (only used the one that came with my nilfisk) will be buying a 'proper' one soon as I cannot resist the current group buy offer with Autobrite :thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

The reason most foams are thinner is so they take the dirt with them as they move, foam like shaving foam means that 99% of it that's not in touch with the surface because it's sat on the other foam doesn't actually do anything.


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks, I thought there must have been a logical reason for other companies to produce thinner foam.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I can get Valet Pro's foam to come out that thick using K5.55 PW. I am finding better cleaning power using Autosmarts Actimousse plus at the moment.


----------



## Surrey_V (Mar 21, 2011)

The thing is with any Snow Foam, is that it lifts the dirt up in suspension.

The thin foam wont do this. The thick foam hangs the dirt in suspension to then be washed away.

With all Snow Foams, you can change the setting depending on how foamy you want the product.


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

If you want it thick use a more stronger mix or change the dial on the top to max (more foam, normally a - sign). Or vice versa


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Most foams can go that thick relatively easily - depends on water rates (flow, pressure etc) and how much foam you use. The foam lance in the video doesn't look great either - nowhere near enough spread


----------



## suhailvirmani (May 22, 2011)

I love using Valet Pro's Snow foam the ph neutral stuff, smells awesome lol


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

PhillipM said:


> The reason most foams are thinner is so they take the dirt with them as they move, foam like shaving foam means that 99% of it that's not in touch with the surface because it's sat on the other foam doesn't actually do anything.


that's just an assumption you're making. all foam runs, some slower than others, even the densest foam will eventually deflate and run down.

Also, all snow foams have more or less the same base ingredients. Some are more concentrated than others.

You just have to regulate the flow, mix and have the right dilution.


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

The hole idea for snow foam is so that it removes any loose dirt so that you minimize the swirl marks when hand washing. thicker isnt always better  but if its really thick then the majority of it isnt touching and isnt doing any work, the problem with it being to thick is that it wont run off quickly enough and can cause the dirt to re-harden. its personal preference though i put it on really heavy. you can buy the BEST foaming snow foam on the market and it might not foam for you alot of it is down to what equipment you have like how strong your presher washer is. the more pressure the more foam so to speak. hope this helps


----------



## Robaidh (Apr 25, 2013)

also the more snow foam u put in the bottle and the less water you mix the foameyr it will be


----------

